# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Canisius-Wilhelmina Ziekenhuis

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Canisius-Wilhelmina Ziekenhuis
Weg door Jonkerbos 100
Nijmegen 

Bezoek de website van Canisius-Wilhelmina Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Canisius-Wilhelmina Ziekenhuis.*

----------


## Wendy

Mijn zoontje van 4 heeft een kleine voorhuid waar hij veel last van heeft. Hij heeft pijn bij het plassen en het is twee keer ontstoken geweest. Reden genoeg om een afspraak te maken bij het ziekenhuis. We hebben dit ziekenhuis gekozen, omdat het ons kleiner leek dan Radboud en daardoor sneller geholpen zouden worden. Toen we daar kwamen was de arts er duidelijk over dat mijn zoontje besneden kan worden. Dus hebben we hem op de wachtlijst gezet. Het zou ongeveer drie maanden duren en dat zou november 2009 zijn. Nu hadden we allerlei feesten, waardoor we blij waren dat hij nog niet besneden hoefde te worden. Nu heb ik gebeld om te weten hoe lang het nog gaat duren en krijg ik de indruk dat als ik niet had gebeld zijn naam vergeten was. Ik heb met nadruk uitgelegd dat hij weer last heeft. Echter hebben we nog steeds geen duidelijkheid wanneer het gaat plaats vinden. Deze week wordt ik opgebeld, nadat ik zelf drie keer heb gebeld. Ik ben benieuwd. Anders bel ik maar weer.

Groetjes, Wendy

----------


## Wendy

Ze hadden me niet teruggebeld. Dus heb ik weer gebeld naar het ziekenhuis. De volgende dag werd ik wel opgebeld met de blijde boodschap dat mijn zoontje 16 februari besneden kan worden.

----------


## Wendy

Alweer meer dan week geleden dan mijn zoontje werd besneden. Ik heb er een goed gevoel over. Ook over de manier waarop ze ons in het ziekenhuis hebben begeleid. Er werd duidelijk uitgelegd wat er ging gebeuren. Ook werden we bij het brengen naar de operatiekamer begeleid door een pedagogisch medewerker die alle vragen beantwoorde en vertelde wat er ging gebeuren. Het was een lange dag, maar dat weet je eigenlijk wel van te voren.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Wendy,
Fijn dat jullie goed begeleid werden  :Smile:  Ik hoop dat alles goed is met je zoontje!
Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

